# Ersatz MICROMASTER 440 durch SINAMICS G120C - Leistungsdimensionierung



## KN-Oliver (12 April 2020)

*Hallo,
*
bei uns in der Anlage sind zwei SIEMENS MICROMASTER 440 verbaut. Die technischen Daten habe ich unten aufgeführt.  Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich muss die MICROMASTER durch einen aktuellen Umrichter ersetzen. Die Wahl fiel auf den SINAMICS G120c. 

Verwirrt hat mich die Angabe der Leistung auf dem MICROMASTER. Hier ist von der Motorleistung die Rede. Der neue Umrichter muss dann doch mindestens eine Leistungsabgabe von 4 kW aufweisen können um den angeschlossenen Motor mit 2,2 kW in Dreieckschaltung betreiben zu können?


Sehe ich das richtig???

G120c Leistung 2,2 kW 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 6SL3210-1KE15-8AF2.pdf


G120c Leistung 4,0 kW 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 6SL3210-1KE18-8AF1.pdf




*FU-Daten MICROMASTER:*
SIEMENS MICROMASTER 440
6SE6440-2UC22-2BA1
Ausgang 3 x 230 V AC, 10,4 A
Motor 2,2 kW


*Motordaten:*
Drehstromasynchronmotor SEW EURODRIVE
230 _Δ _/ 400 _Y _V AC, 50 Hz
8,60 / 4,95 A


schöne Osterfeiertage und beste Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2020)

Wieso willst du deinen Motor in Dreieck (230V) an einen 3phasigen Umrichter (400V) betrieben?


----------



## McMeta (12 April 2020)

87Hz Kennlinie?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G973F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plan_B (12 April 2020)

Im Fall einer 87Hz-Schaltung muss der FU nach dem Strom im Dreieck ausgelegt werden. Aber das ist ja bisher alles nur Vermutung.


----------



## KN-Oliver (12 April 2020)

Guten Abend,

sogar an Ostern flattern Antworten rein. 
Mir hatte es einfach keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe mich gerade nochmal meine Fachbücher gewälzt. Meine Unsicherheit hätte mir sonst noch den Ostermontag versaut. Habe nämlich die 2,2 kW Variante schon letzten Donnerstag bestellt. 


Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

Die beiden Umrichter hingen vorher an 230 V AC. Dadurch konnte der Motor nur in Dreieck geschaltet werden. Denn die MICROMASTER liefern an 230 V AC Versorgungsspannung dann 3 x 230 V AC am Ausgang. Für die neuen Umrichter ersetze ich die Versorgung von 1  x 230 V AC durch 3 x 400 V AC. Daher kann ich den Motor in Sternschaltung betreiben. Da die Sternschaltung für 400 V AC ausgelegt ist, bleibt das verfügbare Drehmoment und die Leistungsaufnahme gleich. Daher kann ich den G120c mit 2,2 kW einsetzen. Denn die Stromaufnahme des Motors beträgt in dem Fall dann 4,95 A. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich das so richtig geschlussfolgert habe???

Danke und Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2020)

KN-Oliver schrieb:


> Guten AbIch hoffe mal, dass ich das so richtig geschlussfolgert habe???



Klingt plausibel


----------



## offliner (15 April 2020)

Genauso ist es. Der G120C kann keine 3x230V. Da Dein Motor aber in Y an 400V betrieben werden kann, ist alles ok. 
Entscheidend ist hier aber weniger die Leistung des Gerätes, sondern der maximale Strom, also die 4,95A des Motors. 
In dem Fall passt das aber zu den 5,8A des 2,2kW Gerätes.


----------



## MSB (15 April 2020)

Generell sollte man aber noch bedenken, dass man den G120C eine Leistungsstufe größer nehmen sollte, als man das beim MM440 getan hatte, um den selben Ausgangsstrom/Überlastfähigkeit zu haben.

Wenn man nun bei 230V Ausgang bei 50Hz bleibt:
Der MM440 hat 10,4A Nennausgangsstrom, bei 150% Überlast für 60s.
Heißt: Du müsstest einen G120C mit HO-Strom von mindestens 8,6A verwenden, was wiederum heißt, dass der 4kW G120C mit 7,3A  eigentlich noch kleiner (und je nach Applikation auch zu klein) wäre.

Tipp:
Da dein Motor jedoch mit 230/400V angegeben ist:
3kW G120C und parallel Motor von D auf Y umklemmen.
Falls der Motor nicht derart bescheiden verbaut ist, dass man die halbe Maschien dafür zerlegen muss, wäre das sicher die kostengünstigste Lösung.


----------

